# So who has a PSP?



## Rane Longfox (Sep 6, 2005)

I got one earlier than expected, because some of the pre-orders at the local shop got cancelled. Was caught rather off-guard, and didn't know what games to buy, so if anyone knows which are the good ones to get, please do tell


----------



## bendoran (Sep 6, 2005)

dont own one, but have played wipeout which was good.  dont intend to buy one either with the launch of the 360 so soon.  other games of note on the psp are virtua tennis, that golf one, and burnout legends is out soon, which will be suitable awesome!


----------



## Ahdkaw (Sep 6, 2005)

I really want one, but I can neither spare the cash nor the time.


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Sep 6, 2005)

I've been tempted but £180 is a lot of outlay for a brand new system. Especially as historically, "launch" games tend to be fairly generic rubbish with 1 or 2 standout titles to attract in punters. GTA: Liberty City Stories will certainly help get more people buying it of course.
I hope Sony do well with this - nothing's ever really broke Nintendo's hold on the portable market. The movie watching element is a neat feature, but the fact that the UMD movies will cost more than the DVD ones might put people off! 

Let me know what you think of it, Cal. Did you get any games with it when you bought it?
I hear the graphics are supposed to be excellent.


----------



## Leto (Sep 6, 2005)

Cal, ever tried the video capacities of the PSP, yet ?


----------



## Rane Longfox (Sep 6, 2005)

I bought Spiderman 2 and Metal Gear Acid with it when I bought it, and got given World Championship Snooker with it free... all excellent games. There is also a demo disc that come with it, which had clips of the Spiderman 2 film. The graphics and video quality is truly excellent, and the screen is suprisingly large. The sound is sometimes a little tinny, but still generally good there too. The wireless internet connection is great too. It's expensive, but you definately get what you pay for. Its a very high quality protable games console. The onyl slight gripe is the battery life when its used stright through, if you watch a film, or play a game for a long time. Regular charging is necessary if you use it a lot...

PS. I'm currentyly surfing this site on my PSP and PC at the same time


----------



## sanityassassin (Sep 6, 2005)

would like one but too expensive just now 6 months down the line the price should drop and hopefully have the spare cash to invest in one what ive seen of it so far looks promising but the battery issue is well documented so an ac adapter is a must the graphics are ment to be almost the same as a ps2


----------



## Salazar (Sep 27, 2005)

sanityassassin said:
			
		

> would like one but too expensive just now 6 months down the line the price should drop and hopefully have the spare cash to invest in one...


Same, same.


----------

